# My Talis Collection.



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is my collection of Talis watches. As you can see, I only have seven so far and I have been collecting them for over fifteen years. They all came from either car boot sales or Ebay, so they're not worth a great deal, but I love them. I am always on the lookout for models that I don't yet have, although I only collect the stainless steel cased models. I do buy gold plated models sometimes, but only for movement spares. Hope you enjoy the photographs.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Scouse,i hope you don't mind me sorting that out for you.

I really like Talis watches,i bought one a few weeks ago,but the seller refunded me,because the watch stopped ticking before he sent it off! 

Anyway great collection of Talis there! k:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Sam,

My first attempt at posting a picture went fine and the photo showed up as you have them. Not sure what happened this time? Thanks for helping out 

Some new crystals are required as you can see, but the actual watches are fine. Just need a bit of a polish up.

P.S. Anyone who uses Photobucket know which of the four boxes I should select to show photos in full and not the html links?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Scouse said:


> P.S. Anyone who uses Photobucket know which of the four boxes I should select to show photos in full and not the html links?


The bottom one with the







tags


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my version of your last one, this has a really beat up bezel and I would so like to get a replacement for it .

Any one know where I might source one ???pretty pleeze :sadwalk:










Nice collection you have there Scouse.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

feenix said:


> Scouse said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Anyone who uses Photobucket know which of the four boxes I should select to show photos in full and not the html links?
> ...


Thanks for the info Feenix


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

beach bum said:


> Here's my version of your last one, this has a really beat up bezel and I would so like to get a replacement for it .
> 
> Any one know where I might source one ???pretty pleeze :sadwalk:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

funny how these come up, never seen another for years then this thread a few weeks ago and yours today

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61319&st=0&p=629356


----------



## Alpi (Dec 13, 2012)

Fancy this one for your collection Scouse ?


----------



## DurhamG (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi Scouse are you still collecting Talis watches - - I am looking for some information about them


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

DurhamG said:


> Hi Scouse are you still collecting Talis watches - - I am looking for some information about them


 hey Durhamg dont hold your breath :biggrin: , hes not been on here since 2012 , but you never know!

deano


----------



## DurhamG (Aug 24, 2020)

cheers thanks


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

DurhamG said:


> Hi Scouse are you still collecting Talis watches - - I am looking for some information about them


 What information are you looking for? Talis watches were made for the UK market, but the import company dissolved in 1938. It reappeared in 1959, according to some sources, but who was behind it is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## DurhamG (Aug 24, 2020)

many thanks - I was given a Talis to look at recently its a small gold plated ladies mechanical 21 jewels swiss made - lovely watch but can't find out much about it


----------



## Stu Clarke (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi,

Does anyone know or can recommend a watch repairer for a Talis automatic movement? My dad gave me his Talis watch and for some reason it's just stopped working. It hadn't been worn for years, but still worked and then just stopped one day. No amount of winding or wearing it will kick start it 

(It's not worth much money, but it's precious to me - as he wore it it everyday while I was growing up....ahem years ago)

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Stu Clarke said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know or can recommend a watch repairer for a Talis automatic movement? My dad gave me his Talis watch and for some reason it's just stopped working. It hadn't been worn for years, but still worked and then just stopped one day. No amount of winding or wearing it will kick start it
> 
> ...


 It's likely to be a standard Swiss movement which any competent watchmaker should be able to service for you. There's a list on the BHI site of qualified watch repairers, you should be able to find someone reasonably local. https://bhi.co.uk/repairer/

A watch is a great way to remember a loved one, I hope you'll be able to keep wearing it.


----------

